# Marshal's Crafting an IRONWOOD CLOCK [CLOSED]



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm letting this be a free thing right now but I would greatly appreciate NMT as a tip because I'm going to be villager hunting soon. If not, then you can offer whatever as a tip or none at all. I am in need of some giant clams and star fragments too!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/10c75414


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 22, 2020)

I need to download the update.


----------



## MegBeth (Apr 22, 2020)

InsertCleverUsernameHere said:


> View attachment 246629
> I'm letting this be a free thing right now but I would greatly appreciate NMT as a tip because I'm going to be villager hunting soon. If not, then you can offer whatever as a tip or none at all. I am in need of some giant clams and star fragments too!
> 
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/10c75414


Is this still available? ^.^?


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 22, 2020)

MegBeth said:


> Is this still available? ^.^?


Yup I'm still available at the moment. Might end in a few though so be sure to join the queue asap.


----------



## MegBeth (Apr 22, 2020)

May I please join queue?


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 22, 2020)

MegBeth said:


> May I please join queue?


Yup! Think this'll be my last visitor.


----------



## MegBeth (Apr 23, 2020)

Yay!! Thank you!


----------

